# a baby pigeon



## kayleigh pollit (Oct 15, 2009)

i found a baby pigeon today i need to know the age of it it has feathers but it's still fluffy to what age do u think it is please


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a pic?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

When you say you found it ... was this in your garden, and does it appear injured in any way? Are you intending to look after it? If not, please let us know where you are located in case there is anywhere which could look after it.

John


----------

